# Recommend Rubbra? Walton?



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I mentioned in the thread on composers of whom you have yet to hear anything that I have yet to have listened to anything at all by Edward Rubbra. I am not quite willing to shell out $60+ US for the complete symphonies by a composer of whom I am wholly ignorant... in spite of the fact that the set is conducted by Richard Hickox... one of the finest at the English repertoire. On the other hand... I am quite fond English music of the late 19th and 20th centuries and I wish to begin to explore Rubbra's works. For anyone familiar with his work, if you were to select a couple of his finest symphonies... which would they be?

While I'm at it... what, beyond the _First Symphony_ and _Belshazzar's Feast_ would you recommend?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

St. Lukes - for more of Walton's orchestral music I would try his violin (completed in 1939 for Heifetz) and cello (written in 1956 for Piatigorsky) concertos. I have both on a Naxos disc and the recording has garnered good reviews over the years. As regards the works themselves, they are substantial without being stodgy with the cello concerto being the more downbeat in mood. The last movement is a 'theme and improvisations' written for both solo cello and orchestra without solo cello.

For more puckish Walton there is 'Facade - an Entertainment' - a series of short Edith Sitwell texts featuring a small ensemble with reciter. There are also two instrumental-only 'Facade' suites. 'Facade' raised a few eyebrows at the time as Sitwell insisted on reciting her words in a swooping style through a megaphone while hidden behind a screen. If you like Schoenberg's 'Pierrot lunaire' then you may like this - they are cut from fairly similar cloth. The recording I have feature the sultry tones of Fenella Fielding with the remainder pithily recited by Michael Flanders.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Of Walton's 3 concertos for a string instrument, I'd recommend his 1929 Viola concerto (although Walton's 1939 Violin concerto is also very good).

Another Walton piece with lasting replay value is the Sonata for String Orchestra.

Unable to recommend any Rubbra, though. I had heard one Lyrita album of Rubbra works years ago, and was not motivated to listen any further. Rubbra's neo-classicism sounded quite dry & utilitarian to me at the time, although I might have different response now if I listen to more works of his.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Re. *Rubbra,* I am limited with him to his _*Violin Concerto *_(etc.) on Naxos label. His music shows an interest in combining his interest with earlier music (esp. music of Renaissance England) with modern techniques. There are parallels with Shostakovich as well, but he comes across as much less dark and angsty.

Re. *Walton* he is one of my favourite 20th century composers. I did this thread on him ages ago (only 2 pages).

Favourite works by him -

_*String Quartet in A minor *_(on Naxos) - incorporating atonality and serialism with his unique melodic style. Bittersweet melancholy here mixed with those spiky bits and modern counterpoint galore.

*Henry V* (arr. Christopher Palmer) (on Chandos) - you will most likely enjoy it, as it has strong choral element. Christopher Plummer's narration is amazing in itself. One of my favourite works of all time, it has it all!

Of his *concertos*, my favourite is the cello concerto. Re his violin and viola concertos, the Nigel Kennedy recording (under Andre Previn) is great. So too Heifetz's one of the violin concerto.

_*Hamlet*_ film score (on Naxos, coupled with 'Much ado about nothing'). Also on Chandos, same coupling but narrator is the late John Gielguid. Hamlet has no choir and is darker in mood than _Henry V_.

*FAcade - an entertainment *(on Eloquence, the classic Sitwell-Pears recording, mono but great sound). Coupled with _Portsmouth Point Overture, Scapino_, and _Orb and SCeptre_. Goes off the bat of Schoenberg's _Pierrot Lunaire_ - and _Facade_ actually caused a near-riot at its premiere, as explained by Dame Edith in the notes - but not much like cabaret and more like stuff going on in the popular music halls of London at the time. A lot of whimsy with a slight undertow of darkness, but the focus is less on meaning and more on those wierd combinations of words that Sitwell was so good at. Another piece for a royal ocassion (not on this cd) is _Crown Imperial,_ I love the organ version, but its rarer than the orchestral one.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Walton*:

Violin Concerto, Violin Sonata, etc. - Chandos
Viola Concerto, etc. - Chandos
String Quartets 1 & 2 - Chandos
Symphony 1, Cello Concerto - Harrell/Rattle EMI
Symphony 2, etc. - Szell Sony

Other composer nominees, Arnold, Rawsthorne.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Some great recommendations for Walton already here... I would also suggest trying to track down a recording of his 5 Bagatelles for guitar played by Julian Bream.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

No love for Rubbra here?




Thanks for all the Walton recommendations. :tiphat:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

There is this, but its very short:
http://www.talkclassical.com/4270-edmund-rubbra.html

A side note is that two Australian composers I like studied in the UK with Rubbra - Peter Sculthorpe and Richard MIlls.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Both Rubbra and Walton got a nice viola concerto. Walton is typical late romantic composer I like, with movie score element inside. His violin concerto is nice.

Both also composed string quartets. Rubbra is more modern, has more dissonant .


----------

